# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  nhờ tạo dùm shortcut

## BichNgoc101

Mấy bạn ơi mình muốn tạo 1 shortcut, khi chạy shortcut này lập tức sẽ chuyển ngay đến file A.exe của chương trình A, và sau đó x giây sẽ chạy tiếp tập B.exe của chương trình B. Mình không biết tí gì về lập trình, các bạn giúp dùm nhé[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Mong

----------


## vivawhite

Shortcut thì làm sao mà chạy từ file này qua file kia được hả bạn?!!
Nếu muốn chạy file A sau x giây chạy tiếp file B thì bạn dùng lệnh DOS rồi tạo file .BAT
(Nhưng file A vẫn còn chạy chứ không thoát A mới chạy B)

----------


## yeubongda1102

bạn cho mình cú pháp đi bạn. Mình vẫn không biết cách tạo file .bat như thế nào[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Tks bạn nhiều

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

```
@echo off
fileA.exe
timeout -t 10
taskkill /f /im fileA.exe
FileB.exe
exit
```

----------


## clean190914

Vẫn không đc bạn ơi, phải thoát A nó mới chạy B. Mà ý mình muốn là chạy file A xong rồi chạy tiếp file B (cả 2 file đều chạy)
Mong

----------

